# Factory Reset Win 7 (without disc)



## Update (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi I need to reset my hard drive installed with Win 7. I know I can do it without a disc but the options in my "System Restore" only gives me option "with disc".

I go:

>Control Panel
>Recovery
>Advanced Recovery Methods

Just like this video says here: 









I do not have cd burner to burn new ISO image or programs. Isnt it possible to go into the files and FDR or erase back to original files?

Thanks


----------



## pigulici (Apr 29, 2014)

It is not work with win7 on usb stick?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 29, 2014)

You ether need a disk, back up image or recovery partition

So it would help to kow what your working on and why you want to do this (it may not be nessessary)


----------



## Melvis (Apr 29, 2014)

You dont do it within Windows unless its a Windows 8 laptop.

What you need to do is boot from the recovery partition. This is most likely done by pressing F12 or F10 before your computer starts to boot Windows. So start tapping these keys as soon as you turn on your PC. If this doesnt work then press F8 and go to the top option which is repair computer. Once you log in via that option then you could have in there to do a factory restore. 

Otherwise if you have none of these options then you will need indeed a recovery disc or a Windows 7 Disc to do a install. (If its an Acer PC then they don't give restore disc's anymore) 

System Restore only means going back to a certain date, its doesn't actually resintall windows at all, what your most likely looking for is a "Factory restore" which will wipe the system completely and reinstall Windows and all software/drivers back on to your PC just like when you first bought it.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Apr 29, 2014)

Depending on what you need to do , or in what state the OS is, the software RefreshPC might be useful. Get it here http://www.xp-smoker.com/refreshpc.html


----------



## XSI (Apr 29, 2014)

you don't need to burn iso on dvd drive. you can use free program
*Windows 7 USB/DVD download tool. *Then simply put Windows iso in USB drive.  there are Win7/8 copies in the web if you dont have it, (not talking piracy here) you can use that image cd and your serial number.


----------



## Update (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi thank you all for responses.




Melvis said:


> You dont do it within Windows unless its a Windows 8 laptop.
> 
> What you need to do is boot from the recovery partition. This is most likely done by pressing F12 or F10 before your computer starts to boot Windows. So start tapping these keys as soon as you turn on your PC. If this doesnt work then press F8 and go to the top option which is repair computer. Once you log in via that option then you could have in there to do a factory restore.
> 
> ...




In BIOS I only have --- CD/DVD, HDD/SSD, eSATA, FDD, LAN, USB.

When I go to F8 I do not have the password anymore. This is my moms old computer. She got very nasty horrible virus' (I did Malwarebytes last night with 202 infections and still more deeper, Junkware Removal Tool wont even run.) I typed in probably 25 passwords and none of them worked. She is 63y and cant remember what she made her password because she doesnt use it sign in anymore which is extremely annoying to me. This is why I have to ask for another option.

I do not want to download a torrent ISO. I prefer to just get the Factory Reset ands then we will have it accomplished.

The specs are:

Manufacturer:Toshiba
Model: Toshiba Satellite L655D
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
CPU/Ram: 2.3 GHz / 4GB


I know it is possible to do this without disc and to get passed the F8 password option  and thank you everyone for your replies.


----------



## Update (Apr 29, 2014)

I just found this to reset the password which should be very easy: but of COURSE it is saying my DVD burner is NOT FOUND! It is a RW so idk how or why but with that this could have been fixed.

FML!


http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/reset-password-windows-7.htm
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/system-repair-disc-windows-7.htm


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Deleting a user password*
To cancel the power-on password function:
*1 *Click *Start*, *All Programs*, *TOSHIBA*, *Utilities*, and then
*TOSHIBA Assist*.
The TOSHIBA Assist window appears.
*2 *On the left side, click the *Secure *tab.
*3 *Click the *User Password *icon.
*4 *Click *Not Registered*.
*5 *Follow the on-screen instructions to remove the user password.


*SEE USERS GUIDE PAGE 61*: http://support.toshiba.com/support/modelHome?freeText=2681560


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 29, 2014)

If you have a legit key on the bottom you can always download the ISO from digital river!

http://www.w7forums.com/threads/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-image-downloads.12325/


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2014)

Update said:


> I just found this to reset the password which should be very easy: but of COURSE it is saying my DVD burner is NOT FOUND! It is a RW so idk how or why but with that this could have been fixed.
> 
> FML!
> 
> ...



Download an ISO of the Avira AV boot CD, burn it on your own computer, and then boot from that CD on your mom's computer and run a cleanup.

Seriously, you should just download a Windows disc and format the laptop. Best and easiest course of action.

"_Information:
Many Toshiba laptops come with the factory software recovery image stored in a special (hidden) area on the hard disk.  From this special hidden image, you can restore your computer to its factory-fresh software condition by following these steps:

To restore the original factory software image on your computer follow these steps:
_

_Make sure the computer is turned off ("Shut-down" from the Windows Start menu)_
_Remove any peripherals such an external mouse, keyboard, monitor, USB flash drive etc._
_Make sure the AC Adapter is plugged in and working._
_Press and hold down the 0 (zero) key on the keyboard while powering on the computer. Release it when the recovery warning screen appears._
_If the recovery process offers a choice of Operating Systems, select the appropriate one for you._
_A warning screen appears, stating that when the recovery is executed all data will be deleted and rewritten._
_Click Yes to continue._
_When the Toshiba Recovery Wizard opens select "Recovery of Factory Software" or the appropriate option for your needs._
_Continue to follow the directions restarting as necessary._
_Please note that the process may vary slightly from machine to machine, that you may be asked to insert disks (multi-disk packages) and that the process may take one to two hours to complete.  The recovery process will require you to restart your computer several times.

As you use the recovery process you will have several options. One of these may be to create a custom size partition. Follow the directions on screen for this and other options as prompted.  When in doubt, it's usually best to accept the default, or pre-selected option._"

If you are incapable, or uncomfortable with following any of the recommendations on how to restore the laptop, then I recommend you take it to your local IT guy and ask him to do it for you. Sometimes the best of us have to visit a ripoff merchant to get something fixed, or even just tested...


----------



## Update (Apr 29, 2014)

This was the answer! Thank you so much! I love this forums!





RCoon said:


> Download an ISO of the Avira AV boot CD, burn it on your own computer, and then boot from that CD on your mom's computer and run a cleanup.
> 
> Seriously, you should just download a Windows disc and format the laptop. Best and easiest course of action.
> 
> ...


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2014)

Update said:


> This was the answer! Thank you so much! I love this forums!



Glad that worked out for you, found it while accidentally trawling the forums because some guy's 0 key wouldn't work.


----------

